# Is A Biofilter Really Necessary For A P Tank?



## hlam420 (May 22, 2003)

Other people are arguing with me say that I have to have a bio-filter for a Piranha tank, it is a must. Is this true? I just tell them it's not necessary for a bio-filter, a regualr filter with carbon, ammonia chips, etc.. will do the job. because I have one brandti in a tank with just a heater and a pump and it's doing fine. Can someone tell me why it is a must for a bio-filter and what the difference between a bio-filter and regular filter. I take it that a bio-filter helps with the speed up the process of creating bacteria and cycling the tank. please educate this beginner. thanks


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

There are basically 3 different types of filtration:

1) Mechanical - physically takes out detritus (through sponges, poly sheets, or cotton).

2) Biological - cultures nitrifiers to break down ammonia to nitrite and finally to nitrate. (bio-wheels, bioballs, ceramic media, sponges).

3) Chemical - uses different types of media (carbon, ammo-chips, water softener pillows, etc.) to absorb, adsorb, or remove through ionic exchange different types of toxins or meds.

Some commercial filters concentrate on only one type of filtration. For example, diatom filters makes the water crystal clear by mechanically removing even the smallest particles, while a fluidized bed filter provides excellent biofiltration to convert ammonia down to nitrate rapidly.

There are also filters that function in more than one capacity. A simple sponge filter provides mechanical as well as biological filtration, while most hang on filters offer all three types of filtration. (Example: Emperor filters have a poly sleeve for mechanical filtration, carbon inside the sleeve for chemical filtration, and a biowheel for biological filtration.

Getting back to your scenario, a heater and a pump (I'm assuming air pump) is not enough to properly setup a tank. You need some type of filtration system. Biological filtration is "a must" for any tank setup. This is what keeps your water parameters (no ammonia and nitrite) safe for your fish.


----------



## hlam420 (May 22, 2003)

Can't you just use a chemical filteration instead. it can do all the jobs a biological filteration can do right? I mean after your tank is cycled it shouldn't really matter what type of filteration you use as long as there is one right?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

What kind of regular filter are you talking about? Most hang-on power filters provide and area for bacteria need for bio-filtration either by a sponge or bio-wheel. I use a lot more bio-filtration on my pygo tank because they are much messier than my serras. 
I also have noticed that tanks lacking enough bio-filtration smell horrible.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

hlam420 said:


> Can't you just use a chemical filteration instead. it can do all the jobs a biological filteration can do right? I mean after your tank is cycled it shouldn't really matter what type of filteration you use as long as there is one right?


Chemical filter media (like carbon; also known adsorptive filter media) will remove unwanted chemicals, medicine traces etc. from the water, but it does nothing to keep your tank in a biological balance. Media like peat will add nutrients to the water, and decrease the water's pH, which is necessary for some fish, but not for piranha's.

While chem. filtration is no necessity, you will never get a stable, healthy tank environment without proper biological filtration: like DonH said, no bio-filtration will result in high levels of ammonia and nitrItes, which, in high levels, will kill your fish. Therefore, biological filtration is needed to keep your tank stable...

I don't know what size tank you have, but I advise you to get a medium-sized canister filter (take one that's rated for tanks approx. twice the size of your tank, since piranha's, being messy fish, require more filtration than a community tank): they're not that expensive, and will do the job for your tank.


----------



## hlam420 (May 22, 2003)

I'm using two fluval 404. I take it this is a chemical filter from the description above? I have been using this for my 300 gallon for months. But just a heater and air pump for my Brandti in a different tank and it's working fine as long as the water is cycled. So it still sounds to me that a bio-filter is not a must. A chemical filter will do you just fine.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

They don't sell Fluval filters where I live (Holland), but if they are regular canister filters, they will do both (depending on what you use as filter media...)


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

hlam420 said:


> I'm using two fluval 404. I take it this is a chemical filter from the description above? I have been using this for my 300 gallon for months. But just a heater and air pump for my Brandti in a different tank and it's working fine as long as the water is cycled. So it still sounds to me that a bio-filter is not a must. A chemical filter will do you just fine.


 A Fluval does not only function as a chemical filter. It's true that it does contain a compartment for activated carbon, but if you don't change it out every several weeks, then the adsorptive properties of the carbon is used up. In its place though, is a bunch of nooks and crannies where nitrifiers can colonize on its surface area. Thus, what started out as a chemical media has become bio media (I would still recommend you rinse it out once in a while with old aquarium water). It also contains a compartment for a sponge (which acts a mechanical filtration and biofiltration) and, depending how you use it, a third compartment that's supposed to hold ceramic rings (which also serves as mechanical AND biological filtration). Therefore, you already have all 3 types of filtration in one system. Of course, you have to change out the activated carbon if you want to keep the chemical aspect.



> But just a heater and air pump for my Brandti in a different tank and it's working fine as long as the water is cycled.


First of all, you can not cycle the water... you can age it to degas the chlorine and maybe stabilize the pH, but since there aren't many nitrifiers found in the water, you can not consider it "cycled".

How long as your brandti been in the tank? Have you monitored the water?



> So it still sounds to me that a bio-filter is not a must. A chemical filter will do you just fine.


Yes, some type of biofiltration is a must and NO, a chemical filter will not be just fine. They perform two TOTALLY different functions in the aquarium.


----------

